# New goats



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been working really hard this last few weeks to build a herd of colorful nigerians. I have traveled the world it seems.

Here are the 6 I have here now.









Milky Way's Lavender Blue eyed doe









BFF2 Bootsie Ohio Blue Bue eyed doe









Lomah Just plain Fancy Blue eyed doe









Big Oak Farm ETV Charm Brown eyed doeling









Trio Farms blue Jewel blue eyed doeling









Trio Farms Krystal Blue blue eyed doeling

Now here are the ones I am going to SC to get in about a week and half.









River House Midnight Star Blue eyed doeling









Spook Hollow Prime Sugar brown eyed doe dam to above black doeling









Spook Hollow Wild Thang brown eyed doe sister to above doe









SGM Sudenly Susans Lizzie brown eyed doeling

I am working on getting this doeling added to the package above. She is the twin to the blue eyed black doeling. We can't agree on a price so we will have to wait and see.









River House Ribbon Dancer Blue eyed doeling

I am also getting 2 little bottle feeding bucklings on my way to SC. They are at Double Gate Farm in Georgia. One is black with blue eyes the other is Chamosiee with wattles.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH my goodness trob1 I think you got every color possible in nigerians!!!

(well almost at least)

they are really nice looking!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks, my goal was healthy, colorfull and mostly blue eyed nigerians and boy was it alot of work. I only have the first 6 here now and the others I go get around the 15th of October from SC.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

going to visit Ashely while down there?

I am so sorry that you don't have the pygmies anymore  whenever I get a chance to get registered pygmies I will certainly be asking you who are good breeders. 

But then again I really just enjoy having the unregistered.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep Ashley is the reason I am getting all the girls in SC. I saw she had a doeling for sale and we made a deal. I told her it sure would make the trip worth while if I could get more than one goat while there. She knew of a friend who had some girls for sale and before you know it I am getting 4 girls maybe 5 and 2 boys on my trip. Sure makes the miles worth it though. Can't wait to meet Ashley and put a face with a name.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah she is really nice and has some awesome goats!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

*your goats*

so pretty.....good job hunting!!!
i have twins who are white with black and brown.....sort of 'calico'......nice to try for in your search. so darned sweet, arent' they??
my two pygs, are, too......just want to be snuggled. 
enjoy your brood and your trip!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty! I like buckskins the best.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous babies!!! I am looking to buy a blue eyed Nigerian Dwarf buck and do some experimenting within the next year or so. They are just gorgeous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all the new goats! You definately were able to get some BEAUTIFUL ones!

I also am trying to get some color on my ranch. I am realy curious to see what I have on the way!

I know in spring my goal is to find a Blue eyed registered Doe in the Northwest Area. I would love to actually get a couple of them!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I can't wait to see what is hopping in my field my first kidding season with these girls and guys


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelebek, contact me in February I might have what you're looking for.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I think I have told you before Teresa they are all GORGEOUS!! I am so very jealous!!! :lol:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Brandi


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You are more than welcome... If you see someone pull up late at night in a white Tahoe with a red and white trailer just go back to sleep :twisted:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You are definitely going to have a colorful herd! Breed your blue-eyed boy to your brown-eyed does and your blue-eyed does to your chamoise/wattled boy. Talk about pretty!  

Thanks for the kind words you guys! I so missed GW, be nice to talk again!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I can't wait to see wattles in my herd


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> You are more than welcome... If you see someone pull up late at night in a white Tahoe with a red and white trailer just go back to sleep :twisted:


Brandi I will be watching for you sleeping with one eye open. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....Theresa you certainly have a rainbow going there!! I think those blue eyes on black goaties are so striking....can't wait til you get your "rainbow" babies. Safe trip too!!


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow look at all that color!! They are all beautiful.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL you just be sure to post on here when you are going to be out of town hehe :twisted:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats Very classy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i know I know..... hehe


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it seem I am getting the last black and white doe with blue eyes and I am getting a buck from Kristen at Big Oak. Here they are.

River House Ribbon Dancer (the picture is old, she is 7 months old now)










Big Oak Farm SD Nightshade (buck)










Now I think I am done for awhile maybe


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe is a good word!

beautiful does!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

at least 'till you can't part with this doeling and that buckling and and and.........as they say, 'like potato chips'!!!!!
enjoy, they are everyone really gorgeous. good job.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're all beautiful! I love my nubians, but I don't know if I'd be able to resist one if I got a great offer on a nigerian doeling.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice herd starting there & very colorful. i will keep you in mind. i have alot of people stop by to look at my goats but some of them would rather have the mini's so now i know two people that i can send them to. how fat from waverly tn are you?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks and I am about an hour and half from you.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I really just LOVE the looks of that little Doe!! What is the grand total now Teresa?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi I will have 11 does and 3 bucks.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't wait to hear about your spring babies!  I definitely would have gotten the older buck for this year's breedings. Glad you did too!  Angel, Trinity, Ribbon and Star are all settling in here. They're moving around as a mini-herd in my herd.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wait you have new goaties Ashely? We need to talk I need to hear all about 'em! hehe


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey she actually has my new goaties at her place. She took them today to get the Heath certificate and is keeping them till I pick up the one from her. Does that make since?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo fun! 

you are leaving soon to pick them up right? 

I hope you have a good time.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be picking them up in 6 days. I am so excited.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well 14 is a really good number to go with  Congrats!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes Teresa clarified that. They're not mine, just hanging out here a few days till she picks them up. 

No newbies here. Just my normal bunch. I am however selling the Lamanchas who should be leaving this weekend to go to Iowa. 

I'm not planning to get any new ones right now. I was offered a doeling I was suppose to get a while back, but I passed her up. I really really really wanted her but I have so many other things to do right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

selling the manchas??? oh bummer

now that is a treck! goodness


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, they were pushing down my fence, not getting along with the Nigerians and Harmony jumped on me like a buck. Granted I thought it was hilarious but if she did that to Hannah (my 5 year old) then we'd have a big problem. We also have space constraints. I'd hoped we'd have more fence run already but its still on the to-do list. So I had to face facts and let them go. I don't think I'm meant to have 2 breeds. So Nigerians only for me. 

Teresa has a long trip ahead of her too! I am glad she's able to get plenty of goats to justify it though.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow all the way to Iowa! I wish I could talk the hubby in to travelling that far for goats!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea my trip from TN to SC to get my goats is gonna take 5 and half hours. I do look forward to meeting Ashley and thanks to her I am getting 5 does instead of just the 1 and I am also getting 2 bucklings on my trip back home.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

and then.....(sniff)...next will be....(sniff)....time for her to get Nightshade...(WAAAAAA!!!  ). 

 just kidding. I'm excited he's going to your farm, Teresa. 

Kristen


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep next is Nightshade and then I will have beautiful babies this spring. Boy I have traveled too much to get these goats that I won't want to make a trip for months. Atleast I will be done with my herd for now


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah!! Babies in the Spring!!! Yes Yes Yes... and just a couple of hours away in TN


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww I'm jealous - Nightshade throws some G O R G E O U S babies - I'm so excited with Ransom I can't begin to explain - he got some awesome color from his dam and a body to die for on the little fella --- I'll have to get some better pictures of him - he's put together quite nicely and I've yet to be able to show that... ^5 to Big Oak Farm! 
I want to add more to my herd, but I'm going to be happy with what I have for now (5 does and 2 bucks) because I wouldn't trade 20 does for the 5 - I have now - even if I get out of goats, these girls are here to stay)...*grins*. I'm still blown away I was able to get the ND's I have and I never would've imagined I would have fallen in love with the LMs like I have.
The good part, I'll be able to retain some does if I'm lucky enough to have any for 2007 - If for any reason the Good Lord sees it fit for me to have does next year I'll probably go ahead and retain most of them if not all. 
congrads - you sure have some real nice stock on your website. You have two does I had my eye on *grins* - congrads all the way around...!!! 
I'm sorry I stole your post - TTYS


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, and I would love to see pictures of your buck out of Nightshade. I am really excited about what he will give me this spring.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are beautiful!! 

In the spring my mom and I would LOVE to go to Pride of Texas in Scurry TX. It's a 9 hour drive. They have some of the most beautiful color ( and prices ) I've seen. You should check it out and maybe come with us!


----------

